# Ladies im Taunus/Spessart/Odenwald?



## MissPinky (3. April 2010)

Hi Ladys!

Meine Trainingspartnerin und ich würden gern mehr mit unsereins fahren und vielleicht finden wir hier ja ein paar bikewütige Mädels.

Wir kommen aus Frankfurt und fahren Marathons und Etappenrennen (TAC) und trainieren gerne mit Spaß (flowige Trails, ordentlich Höhenmeter und viel Quatsch machen).

Es geht uns weniger darum, uns mit Euch zu messen (das haben wir mit unseren Männern zu genüge..), als vielleicht gemeinsam von den Streckenkenntnissen zu profitieren, gemeinsam die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern usw.

Dienstag und Donnerstag bieten sich Nightrides im Taunus an, am Wochenende fahren wir auch gern ein paar Kilometer für schicke Strecken.
Morgen gehts nach Sulzbach, wenn sich jemand spontan anschließen mag, freuen wir uns natürlich. Start dort so gg.11h.

Sportliche Grüße
Lotte&Connie, tussibikes.cc


----------



## trelgne (5. April 2010)

Vielleicht ist diese Tour für euch interessant: http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2209


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (5. April 2010)

MissPinky schrieb:


> Hi Ladys!
> 
> Meine Trainingspartnerin und ich würden gern mehr mit unsereins fahren und vielleicht finden wir hier ja ein paar bikewütige Mädels.
> 
> ...



Hallo ihr zwei,

ich weiß zufällig, dass Speciallady daran denkt, eine Frauenuntersichgruppe in eurer Gegend ins Leben zu rufen. Könnt sie ja mal direkt kontaktieren.

Grüße und viel Erfolg!


----------



## start (7. April 2010)

Hey Lotte & Connie,

hmmm das hört sich gut an, ich würde mich über eine Ladytraining auf jeden Fall freuen!
Vielleicht sollte ich mich aber erstmal vorstellen, ich bike seit zwei Jahren und komme aus Bayern, seit Dezember wohne ich in Mainz - also mit Streckenkenntnissen kann ich leider nicht dienen ;-)

"flowige Trails, ordentlich Höhenmeter und viel Quatsch machen" - klingt gut, also vielleicht ergibt sich ja ein gemeinsames Training!

LG
Bianca


----------



## MissPinky (7. April 2010)

..mit den streckenkenntnissen können wir in unseren heimatgebieten ja zumindest erst mal dienen.
würd mich freuen, wenn du dich uns mal anschließen magst, zumindest am wochenende lohnt sich der weg (du richtung uns oder andersherum ;-)
samstag/sonntag fahren wir in der regel früh (start gg. 9, wenns wärmer ist, sogar früher, aber auch abhängig von den mitfahrern).
ich schick dir über die nachrichtenfunktion mal meine kontaktdaten.
bis bald*
lotte


----------



## start (8. April 2010)

super, i gfrei mi!
z. B. Sonntag 18.4. würde super passen, ich kann gerne zu Euch runterfahren, das wäre kein Problem ;-)


----------



## speciallady (8. April 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich auch über eine gemeinsame tour freuen. dann können wir ja sehen ob tempo, strecke etc. passen. ich war letzte woche mit ein paar ladies aus dem lo-forum im südschwarzwald zum biken und es hat riesig spass gemacht. 2 davon sind aus dem odenwald (warnschild, scylla). wir wollten demnächst mal zusammen zum hibike und anschliessend im taunus biken. 
vorschlag meinerseits: wir treffen uns am 17.04 um 15 uhr im taunus zum biken.

am 18.04 ist im odenwald eine rennradveranstaltung, an der wir teilnehmen wollten

wer ist dabei?

vg speciallady


----------



## speciallady (8. April 2010)

--sorry, jetzt hatte ich die letzte nachricht nicht gelesen. ihr fahrt in der regel morgens. ist normalerweise auch ok für mich, nur zur zeit schlecht, da ich sa morgens taiko training habe.

ich wäre auf jeden fall gerne mal dabei, wenn irh mich also auf euren verteiler aufnehmen würdet, wäre das nett 

falls ich mich am 17.04 mit den mädels zum biken im taunus verabrede, werde ich das hier auch posten. vielleicht ist ja die eine oder andere dabei?

lg speciallady


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. April 2010)

ansich wäre ich auch mal dabei, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mithalten kann  An meiner Ausdauer hapert es immer noch


----------



## MissPinky (9. April 2010)

@ speciallady -
ich hab leider vom 17. - 21. uni in ulm und bin da radeln, ich geb das ganze aber an connie weiter.
unsere zeiten sind auch nicht prinzipiell festgelegt, allerdings hat connie samstags noch kurse (spinning, grins..) ab 14.30h, die fahren wir in der regel zusammen, so dass die biketouren samstags in der regel im taunus sind und vormittags.

dienstag und donnerstag fahre ich nachmittags (start zwischen 16 - 18h), wenns jetzt wärmer wird, geht auch mal ein mittwoch oder freitag vormittag (start spätestens 9h)

 @fr. rauscher - u.a. für die ausdauer gehste ja radfahren, die kommt! und ansonsten ists ja der spaß. oder? also kein stress, einfach mitrollen und genießen.

habt ihr vielleicht lust, am die ctf in sulzbach (spessart) zu fahren? wir waren in der letzten zeit häufiger im spessart und das, was ich von den strecken kenne, kann was.
das ist ein echt netter verein, die das organisieren, offener start, 6,- und strecke suchen fällt an dem tag weg..
würde mich freuen!

diesen samstag bin ich im taunus
sonntag im spessart

wer mag, meldet sich*
lotte


----------



## MissPinky (9. April 2010)

ach ja, die ctf ist am: 23.04. (sonntag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (9. April 2010)

@lotte:

ich komme ja eigentlich aus dem spessart, also genauer gesagt kleinostheim  bin noch oft ab zellhausen (bei seligenstadt) richtung hahnenkamm unterwegs, da ich mich

a) da auskenne
b) es näher ist von sachsenhausen als der taunus

am 23.04 kann ich leider nicht; das we habe ich generalaufprobe für unser taikokonzert. wenn dies mal rum ist (2.mai), bin ich samstags auch flexibler. aber dann bin ich erst mal 2 wochen auf malle zum rennradfahren  

vielleicht klappt es mal dienstags nachmittags?! 

wo fahrt ihr denn am sonntag im spessart? bin dieses we unterwegs, wieder in richtung freiburg

@all: scylla hat schon zugesagt für den 17.04, ich warte noch auf warnschild. wäre denn noch jemand dabei? wäre klasse, da ich mich im taunus nicht so gut auskenne 

ich freue mich auf alle fälle auf eine gemeinsame ausfahrt


----------



## MissPinky (9. April 2010)

wie gesagt - ich gebs der connie weiter, bin ja leider um ulm herum unterwegs.
dienstag gerne - taunus? oder lieber spessart?
mir ists egal, ich arbeite bis ca. 15h. connie kann in der woche leider nicht.


----------



## wintergriller (9. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

prinzipiell wäre ich in der Woche bei Touren im Taunus auch dabei. Ich arbeite in Rödelheim und fahre gelegentlich mit dem Rad dorthin. Der Rückweg nach Schmitten führt mich entweder über Hohemark oder Königstein.

Bei Touren mit Startzeit ~16.00Uhr wäre ich dabei. Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich beruflich allerdings in Südfrankreich....

Ansonsten: Bitte die Taunus-Tour-Termine  hier bekannt geben, bin dabei 

Gruß,
Daniela


----------



## scylla (9. April 2010)

Hallo @all,

ich wäre auch gerne mal mit dabei! 
Wohne am Rand vom Odenwald bei Darmstadt, für Touren im Taunus oder Spessart wäre ich aber auch zu haben (die Anfahrt ist kein Problem... das Bike passt ins Auto). Am besten natürlich am Wochenende, aber wenn es sich mal ergibt gerne auch unter der Woche (Nachmittags oder Abends). 

Grüße, Nika


----------



## Warnschild (9. April 2010)

Hallo, da bin ich: Dabei, dabei. Ausdauer ausbaufähig, aber ich bin optimistisch, dass wir alle den Berg hochkommen werden - irgendwann


----------



## MissPinky (10. April 2010)

großartig. 
@warnschild: bei dir in der umgebung bin ich auch viel fahren, meine schwiegereltern wohnen in hd..
da können wir dir durchaus mal gut ein bissl entgegen kommen!

an alle: wer mag, schickt mir über die "pn"-funktion mal seine email-adresse, dann kann ich euch einfach in unseren verteiler packen und ihr wisst immer, wann wir wo mit wem was fahren ;-)

heute z.b. taunus gg. mittag - jmd interesse?
morgen spessart, zeit noch verhandelbar.

lotte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_Mud (10. April 2010)

Hi Ladies,
da schließe ich mich doch gerne an. Ich wohne im Taunus, arbeite  die Woche über in München. Bin aber an der ein oder anderen Wochendtour sehr interessiert.
Freut mich zu sehen wie viele Mädels hier aktiv sind.

Lady_Mud


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Mai 2012)

auch diesen (staubigen...*hust*) Thread grabe ich mal aus, weil ich Mädels suche, mit denen ich mal am Wochenende biken gehen kann!
Taunus, Odenwald, Spessart, egal, ich hab ein Auto und bin mobil 
Alleine fahre ich einfach nicht gern, und der Göttergatte ist gerade verhindert...


----------



## MissQuax (23. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> auch diesen (staubigen...*hust*) Thread grabe ich mal aus, weil ich Mädels suche, mit denen ich mal am Wochenende biken gehen kann!
> Taunus, Odenwald, Spessart, egal, ich hab ein Auto und bin mobil
> Alleine fahre ich einfach nicht gern, und der Göttergatte ist gerade verhindert...



Hallo Frau Rauscher,

bin zu fast allen Schandtaten bereit. Kenne mich allerdings nur im Taunus ein bißchen aus, im Odenwald/Spessart war ich noch gar nicht (außer Beerfelden).

Kannst dich gerne mal melden - ich fahre auch oft alleine, aber auf Dauer ist das schon etwas langweilig.

LG, MissQuax


----------



## scylla (24. Mai 2012)

falls wir mal ein Wochenende lang nicht in der Ferne weilen 
zeig ich dir/euch gerne mal eine Runde Bergstraße im Odenwald


----------



## murmel04 (24. Mai 2012)

Also Spessart hört sich gut an das wären von mir aus auch nicht so viel km mit dem Auto.

Taunus liegt auch noch ok, allerdings schon weiter weg.

So ab und an mal mit mit einer Gruppe unterwegs hätte schon was. Auch wenn ich immer die Bremse bin

LG


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Mai 2012)

MissQuax, Scylla: Ja gerne!  Gebt doch einfach mal hier Bescheid wenn ihr in heimischen Gefilden fahrt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Juni 2012)

wie sieht es am kommenden Wochenende aus?


----------



## MissQuax (11. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wie sieht es am kommenden Wochenende aus?



Hallo,

falls ich nicht zu meinen Eltern ins Saarland fahre (mein Paps hat Geburtstag, aber es werden krankheitsbedingt gerade Planänderungen überlegt), würde ich mich über eine gemeinsame Tour freuen!

Es entscheidet sich wohl bis DO, ob ich am WE da oder "außer Landes" bin.

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Juni 2012)

ich bin spontan


----------



## Bikebetti (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Maedels , 
Habe Interesse  mitzufahren .Komme aus Frankfurt , bin mobil und flexibel , fahre überall gern und alles . Allerdings möchte ich ungern  um 8 Uhr aufstehen , um irgendwo um 9 sein zu müssen , zumindest was das Wochenende angeht . 
                                             Bis die Tage              Bikebetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juni 2012)

also ich wäre dabei, der Wetterbericht für morgen ist bescheiden, für Sonntag sieht es aber gut aus!
Und 9 Uhr muss wirklich nicht sein


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2012)

Sonntag wäre ich auch für eine Tour zu haben (so ab 10 Uhr )
Für Pfälzer Wald oder Odenwald könnte ich auch den Guide geben, falls ihr nicht sonst schon was geplant habt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juni 2012)

Sonntag Odenwald klingt gut! Ich hab ein Auto  Wenn bikebetti auch mag, könnten wir auch zusammen fahren...


----------



## Bikebetti (15. Juni 2012)

Sonntag ist okay ,wann,wo wie wären noch zu klären . Fahre gerne mit , nehme auch gerne das nächste Mal mit ,den Odenwald kenne ich noch nicht so genau ,wäre mir also nicht unlieb , wenn wir dort starten könnten .
                                    Freue mich auf Sonntag  Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Sonntag Odenwald klingt gut! Ich hab ein Auto  Wenn bikebetti auch mag, könnten wir auch zusammen fahren...



oh, schade  
hatte ja schon fast gehofft, eine schreit pfälzer wald 

ne im ernst, odenwald ist schon gut. 
wie lang wollt ihr denn, und wer wäre überhaupt dabei? tagestour an der bergstraße, quasi ein best-of? morgens starten oder erst mittags? hömes und kilometer -> so ca. 1300-1500 höhenmeter und 50km tragbar? schwierigkeitsgrad der trails-> s2 ok?


----------



## Bikebetti (15. Juni 2012)

Danke für prompte Rückantwort ,wäre als Einstieg auch mit 1000 Höhenmeter als Start nicht unglücklich ,da ich ausser Biken noch einem Beruf nachgehe und nicht so viel Zeit fürs Training auf dem Bike erübrigen kann ,als dass ich ohne Blessuren diese Tour überstehen würde .Vielleicht wäre eine Kennlerntour auf mittlerem Niveau in jeder Hinsicht ausreichend, man will sich ja noch steigern können , oder ?
                                                                                     Ciao


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2012)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Danke für prompte Rückantwort ,wäre als Einstieg auch mit 1000 Höhenmeter als Start nicht unglücklich ,da ich ausser Biken noch einem Beruf nachgehe und nicht so viel Zeit fürs Training auf dem Bike erübrigen kann ,als dass ich ohne Blessuren diese Tour überstehen würde .Vielleicht wäre eine Kennlerntour auf mittlerem Niveau in jeder Hinsicht ausreichend, man will sich ja noch steigern können , oder ?
> Ciao



na klaro, alles flexibel! Wir wollen ja schließlich nur eins: Spaß 
(hast PN)

MissQuax? Auch dabei?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Juni 2012)

klingt alles gut, und eure PNs hab ich mittlerweile gelesen 

Pfälzer Wald ist natürlich auch super... (Ist ja meine Heimat, nur dass ich damals noch nicht wusste, wie cool dieser Wald ist  )


----------



## MissQuax (16. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> na klaro, alles flexibel! Wir wollen ja schließlich nur eins: Spaß
> (hast PN)
> 
> MissQuax? Auch dabei?



Hallo Ihr Lieben,

danke fürs Nachfragen, sehr sehr gerne *das nächste Mal *- bin doch zu meinen Eltern (Saarland) gefahren, um mit dem Rest der Familie (sind leider mittlerweile nicht mehr so arg viele  ) Papas Geburtstag zu feiern.

Wünsche Euch ganz viel Spaß - egal wo Ihr fahrt - und gutes Wetter! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2012)

Falls noch jemand spontan Lust hat:

*Odenwald-Tour an der Bergstraße
Tagestour, evtl mit Einkehr
Treffen: 10:30 Uhr am Sonntag

Näheres hier: http://www.melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html
(bisschen runterscrollen, Touren sind nach Zeit geordnet, Tourguide: scylla )

Einfach anschließen!*

@MissQuax
viel Spaß auf der Geburtstagsfeier! 
Next time dann...


----------



## Bikebetti (17. Juni 2012)

@scylla
Hi 
Wollte mich noch mal bedanken für die tolle Tour ,die Führung und den unkomplizierten Ablauf  .Ich lecke jetzt schon meine Wunden und halte mich mit Regenerationsdrinks auf den Füßen , damit ich morgen noch einigermaßen laufen kann . Also, auf ein neues . Ciao Bikebetti


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Juni 2012)

ja, war wirklich super! Ein großes Dankeschön in den Odenwald 

Gerne wieder


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2012)

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat 
Dank zurück für die netten Mitfahrer


----------



## korinthenkacker (17. Juni 2012)

Hey auch von uns nochmal ein kleiner Gruß, war schön, Euch kennengelernt zu haben  Natale war übrigens zu voll, sitzen jetzt mit Wein auf dem Balkon und freuen uns über die wenigen Tore....(=Ruhe)

Die Frau mit dem neuen Rad und der tätowierte Singlespeeder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

ist heute (SA) jemand von euch im Taunus (z. B. Feldberg, Winterstein) unterwegs? Würdea aber auch ein paar Meter mehr mit dem Auto fahren, z.B. in den Rheingau, Bergstraße, ...

Oder hätte jemand Lust nach Stromberg zu fahren (am besten Fahrgemeinschaft)?

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch ganz kurzfristig etwas. Bin ab ca. 8.30 Uhr wieder online ... mal sehen! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## scylla (23. Juni 2012)

jetzt hab ich schon Rennrad eingeplant 
nächstes Mal mit mehr Vorlauf, dann klappt's vielleicht eher


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juni 2012)

sooo, wie sieht es mit kommendem Sonntag aus? Jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## lieblingsschaf (27. Juni 2012)

Morsche!

Da meine WE-Planung noch nicht steht und ich mal dringend neue Leute kennen lernen muß, täte ich mich Euch evtl. anschließen...

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## chilli151 (27. Juni 2012)

Hi, fahrt Ihr eher Straße oder auch im Gelände, leider konnte ich das so nicht herauslesen. 



Schöne Grüße


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2012)

ich hab noch nix in planung. entweder pfälzer wald eine große runde, oder mal wieder die steilabfahrten hier an der bergstraße abklappern (frau rauscher weiß, was gemeint ist )

@chili
ich kann nur für mich sprechen: straße höchstens mit dem rennrad. aufm bike so viele trails wie möglich, asphalt und forstpiste nur wenn's nicht anders geht (oder für den uphill).


----------



## stumpen (27. Juni 2012)

Lust und Zeit ist vorhanden, ich würde mich Sonntag anschließen. 
Hat schon jemand eine Idee wo es hingehen soll?


----------



## chilli151 (27. Juni 2012)

Super, dass hört sich doch genau nach meinem Geschmack an) Lasst mal hören, wann das nächste mal gestartet wird, dann häng ich mich an.. Muss eh wieder langsam anfangen nach meinem Sturz, hatte ich ne kleine Angstpause einlegen müssen..


----------



## Bikebetti (27. Juni 2012)

Hi würde auch gern dabei sein ,vielleicht kann Frau Rauscher uns ein paar Trails im Taunus zeigen ? Ich waere da leider der falsche Tourenfuehrer mit meinen zarten 120 mm Federweg .Fahre aber alles mit ; Frau Rauscher und Scylla werden das sicher bestätigen  können .          Bikebetti


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juni 2012)

oh, ich bin leider ein wirklich schlechter Guide, weil ich mich immer verfahre    Und das obwohl jetzt schon so lange auf dem Feldi unterwegs bin, wirklich peinlich...

Außerdem ist der Taunus sonntags so überlaufen, den Feldberg versuche ich sonntags zu meiden... ich würde es vorziehen woanders zu fahren!?

Wie mobil seid ihr alle, bzw. wo befindet ihr euch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Männchen mir frei gibt recht mobil mit nem 4er Radträger.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2012)

Mein Männe bietet am nächsten Sonntag mal wieder was im Vorderspessart an. Hier geht es zur Beschreibung und zur Anmeldung (LMB):

*SONNTAG  den 01.07.2012 findet die Wiederauflage des Klassikers statt. Für alle  die gerne mal wieder gemeinschaftlich in die Pedale treten möchten (für  jeden Konditionsstand):*





*Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!*




*
Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*__________________
Bis bald im Wald
Bikeholic

Er beißt nicht und ist Kummer gewöhnt. Er fährt nämlich häufig mit mir bzw. ich mit ihm. Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juni 2012)

Das klingt ja ganz gut


----------



## MissQuax (27. Juni 2012)

Ich kann leider nicht, habe wieder Familienfeier  - mein Schwesterherz hat Geburtstag!

Bei uns häufen sich im Sommer die Geburtstage (alles Kinder der Winter-Langeweile  , mich eingeschlossen  ).

So gerne ich auch auf dem Hahnenkamm mitgefahren wäre - die Familie geht vor (ich hab nämlich die allerbeste Familie der Welt ).

Hoffentlich klappt's beim nächsten Mal. Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß und eine sturzfreie Tour!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Juni 2012)

moin moin!
Ich habe mich mal als Mitfahrer bei der Hahnenkamm-Tour eingetragen, vielleicht kommt ja noch hemand von euch mit 
Evtl. radle ich von hier aus zum Treffpunkt rüber, mal sehen...

MissQUax: wir schaffen das nochmal gemeinsam


----------



## stumpen (28. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mich angemeldet und bin schon sehr gespannt, was mich erwartet. 
Wenn das Wetter so schön bleibt, kann es nur ne Super Tour werden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2012)

Wir werden die Trails in allen Richtungen abgrasen und durch die Bombenkrater düsen. Der Herr fährt seit über 20 Jahren dort rum und kennt jeden Stein und jede Wurzel mit Vor-, Zu- und Spitznamen.
Hinwärts geht es über WABs, wir haben von Hanau-Steinheim aus ca. 16 km Anfahrt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Juni 2012)

ist ja jetzt keine reine Mädchenrunde, oder? Mein Göttergatte möchte evtl. mitkommen


----------



## lieblingsschaf (28. Juni 2012)

Das Männchen hat mir frei gegeben. Auch angemeldet.
Nun bleibt nur noch die Frage: Was für ein Rad wählt Frau für die Tour?
Ach ja, ich hab ein großes Auto und nen 4er Träger hintendran.... Alles, was auf der A45 von Giessen runter am Weg steht könnte ich einpacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpen (29. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch was männliches mitbringen, wenn's recht ist.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juni 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Nun bleibt nur noch die Frage: Was für ein Rad wählt Frau für die Tour?



Ich nehme das AM mit 140 mm. Der Guide wird wohl mit seinem alten Rocky mit 100 mm Federweg aufschlagen. Allerdings fährt der damit auch dort runter wo viele mit sehr viel mehr Federweg nicht mehr runterfahren.

Pilzweg oder "Brückentrail":





Da wir mehrmals hochfahren müssen/wollen wenn wir alle Trails abwärts abgrasen möchten, sollte das Radl nicht zu schwer sein, sonst artet es in Quälerei aus. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich hatte 2x das Enduro mit 17 kg dabei. Braucht man aber für die Trails nicht wirklich, macht halt bergab nur mehr Spass.


----------



## stumpen (29. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das Bild betrachte, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich dafür geeignet bin. Bergauf ist ja kein Problem, aber bergab bin ich ein Angstbremser.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juni 2012)

das sind sicherlich nur einzelne SchlÃ¼sselstellen 
Schiebt man kurz runter, und weiter gehtâs


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juni 2012)

Freund und ich haben uns wieder aus der Liste genommen, wir schaffen das morgen zeitlich nicht... Aber ein anderes Mal wieder gern


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Juni 2012)

Nutze gerade mal den Account von meinem Männe...
@Frau Rauscher:
Schade, ein Kennenlernen wäre schon mal schön gewesen.
@stumpen:
Männliche Begleitung ist kein Problem, sind ja eh ne gemischte Gruppe. Der Brückentrail ist das Heftigste, was der Hahnenkamm zu bieten hat, alles andere ist human. Den nehme ich auch nicht bis zum Ende, weil nach der gezeigten Stelle ein Teil mit ner üblen Absturzkante auf der rechten Seite folgt. Ggf. mache ich ne Pause am Hahnenkammhaus wenn der dran ist und warte bis die Wilden wieder oben sind oder umfahre das letzte Teilstück.

Grüsse CK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juni 2012)

wir haben im Moment einfach zu viel um die Ohren, und brauchen morgen "mehr Zeit"...
werden dann wohl allein zu zweit losdüsen, hier irgendwo, irgendwann wenn es passt 

Aber ein anderes Mal wieder gern!!!


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juli 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *
> SONNTAG den 01.07.2012 findet die Wiederauflage des  Klassikers statt. Für alle die gerne mal wieder gemeinschaftlich in die  Pedale treten möchten (für jeden Konditionsstand):*
> 
> 
> ...



*ACHTUNG!! ACHTUNG!!! Tour fällt wegen Regen aus!
* 
Hallo zusammen,

auf Grund der komplett geänderten Wetterprognose (heute Nachmittag soll   es jetzt wohl länger regnen) fällt die Tour buchstäblich ins Wasser und   damit aus. Wir holen die Tour dann zu einem trockenerem Zeitpunkt  nach.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## stumpen (1. Juli 2012)

Schade, und ich war so stolz, dass ich es so früh aus dem Bett geschafft habe.  Ich werd dann wohl ne kleine Taunusrunde drehn, ich hab ja ne Regenjacke.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juli 2012)

Typisch deutscher Sommer. Nix ist planbar. Aber die Trails machen uns bei nassem Wetter keinen Spass, auch nicht am Hahnenkamm. Wir sind letztens den Bogenschützentrail am Feldi bei Siffwetter gefahren. Das war war auch ne ziemliche Rutschpartie.


----------



## genius71 (5. Juli 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Das Männchen hat mir frei gegeben. Auch angemeldet.
> Nun bleibt nur noch die Frage: Was für ein Rad wählt Frau für die Tour?
> Ach ja, ich hab ein großes Auto und nen 4er Träger hintendran.... Alles, was auf der A45 von Giessen runter am Weg steht könnte ich einpacken.



Hi!
Lese grad, dass Du zwischen Wetzlar und Gießen wohnst. Ich suche auch noch eine Ladybikerin. Komme aus der Nähe Gambacher Kreuz. Wie schauts? Wollen wir uns mal zu ner Runde treffen?
VG


----------



## lieblingsschaf (6. Juli 2012)

genius71 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Lese grad, dass Du zwischen Wetzlar und Gießen wohnst. Ich suche auch noch eine Ladybikerin. Komme aus der Nähe Gambacher Kreuz. Wie schauts? Wollen wir uns mal zu ner Runde treffen?
> VG



Moin!
Gerne!
Wir fahren Sonntag wohl die Grünberger CTF mit. Weiß nicht, ob das was für Dich ist. Schau einfach mal zwischendrin hier mit rein http://www.mtb-mittelhessen.de/
Mein morgiger Zeitplan steht noch nicht.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2012)

So, wir versuchen es nächsten Sonntag noch einmal:

*... diesmal hoffentlich ohne Regen!

SONNTAG  den 15.07.2012 findet die Wiederauflage des Klassikers statt. Für alle  die gerne mal wieder gemeinschaftlich in die Pedale treten möchten (für  jeden Konditionsstand):*





*Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!*




*
Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
__________________
Bis bald im Wald
Bikeholic

Letzte Woche haben wir am Dienstag mal nachgesehen wie die Trails so aussehen... Schlamm, Schlamm und nochmals Schlamm.
Also hoffen wir auf nicht allzuviel Regen in dieser Woche damit die Trails etwas trocknen können und trockenes Wetter am Sonntag.


----------



## Bikebetti (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
Habe nächste Woche , Freitag , Zeit mit dem Bike ein paar Trails und ähnliches zu fahren .Wer hätte Lust sich mit mir im Taunus zu fahren ?
Habe den ganzen Tag Zeit ,also keine Feierabend -Tour , aber auch nicht 
nach dem Motto " je higher , desto geiler " ,locker aber knackig . 
Warte gespannt auf Antwort .               Gruss Bike-Betti


----------

